# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK جــديــد طريقة اصلاح ال Boot لجهاز سامسونغ S5253 على اخر اصدار بنجاح تام .

## bodr41

*اليوم سنحاول اعطاء شرح مفصل حول طريقة تصليح ال Boot  الميت لجهاز سامسونغ S5253  من فئة
QC / BCM* *كما نعلم هو موضوع شائك نوعا ما لدى يجب على الاخوة المبتدئين المتابعة الجيدة وان شاء الله سيتم فهمه بشكل سلس للغاية
كل منا يعرف ان السبب الرئيسي في موت الجهاز ناتج غالبا عن سوفتوير خاطئ
ولمعرفة جهاز سامسونغ ان كان ميتا ام لا* *اولا يظهر الجهاز وكانه فاصل عن البطارية ثانيا الجهاز لا يدخل في وضعية Download  ثالثا عند عمل تشيك على التورنادو يعطيك هذه الرسالة* *
NAND _ IDCHECK Failed : 5
Use RJ45 cable . Phone Muste be
OFF and Charging
SET _ BAUD Failed : 0** 
اذن الان تاكدنا مما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان جهاز سامسونغ فعلا ميت
ولتصليح هذا العيب لازم نعمل BOOT REPAIR  يجب ان نعلم ان للهاتف ذاكرة تسمى NAND
يتم تخزين البيانات عليها وهي تحتوي على ملف BOOT
و البوت هو الملف المسئول عن اظهار قائمة التشغيل وهو موجود في ذاكرة الهاتف حيث يسمح له بالتواصل مع البرامج ويهيئ  له
الجو ليقوم بعمله على احسن ما يرام وبدونه يعتبر الجهاز ميتا.
اما كتابة او تصليح البوت فتحتاجها فقط الاجهزة الميتة بالسوفتويرالخاطئ وغالبا تحتاج كابلات
واجهزة خاصة بالاضافة الى تست بوان او وصلات معينة على البوردة. 
هذا بالاختصار المفيد وحتى لا اطيل عليكم ندهب لشرح طريقة تصليح البوت الميت لجهز سامسونغ S5253على التورنادو*.       *كيفية تصليح جهاز سامسونغ الميت من فئة QC / BCM  1 - اختيار فئة سامسونغQC / BCM 2 - اختيار الموديلSamsung  S5253 3 - استخدام الاختيارBOOT Repair 4 - نضغط* *OK لاختيار ملفي المطلوبين : bcmboot وboot 2 5 -* *توصيل الهاتف بكابل (RJ45 ( J750 دون بطارية 6 -* *نضغط على Yes   للاستجابة لمسح الBOOT  وهكذا نكون قد اصلحنا الهاتف الميت**Samsung S5253 
وا عادته الى الحياة من جديد.*      *تحياتي BODR41*

----------


## kojyy

ايه الشغل العالى ده يا بوب تسلم ايديك لك منى احلى تقييم  
تقبل مرورى

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## bouhelal

*بارك الله فيك اخي  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى الكريم

----------


## محمد السيد

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك اخي الطيب ،، كفيت ووفيت  شرح مميز وتنظيم اروع ومجهود يشكر عليه  وآصل تالقك وتميزك معنا بالمنتدى  أعانك الله يا طيب*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ايه الحلاوة دى انت عالمي ياود دة شغل مية مية

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي الشغل الجامد يا غالي

----------


## karimovic44

مشكور يا اخي عمل مميز

----------

